# New loop recorder codes 33285 and 33286.



## kvogel03 (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello,

I have couple of questions about the new loop recorder cods 33285 and 33286.  When a physician is inserting or removing the loop recorder in the hospital is there a modifier needed?  Also , is there still a global period for theses codes ?   

Thanks, 


Kayla Vogel


----------



## nugen68 (Feb 6, 2019)

There is no modifier and yes they did away with the 90 day global.


----------



## kvogel03 (Feb 18, 2019)

Ok Thanks


----------

